# Mk677 gives you moron neuron?



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok thread title a bit click batey maybe but i was looking for reasons for my shitty (zero) results from focused nutrition mk677 flour capsules and heard that the ability to secrete ghrelin dwindles with age and that growth hormone production is tied into that. Age ? I totally have that , so i googled and found this.

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/igf-1-gh/283161-long-acting-ghrelin.html

Anyone like reading long things that could do a decent retard wrap up ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I believe that this is why you cycle any Long Acting Ghrelin mimetic, CJC1295 DAC does not pulse GH it creates what is termed as a consistent release (bleed) of GH this over time (normally 6-8 weeks) causes desensitisation so must be cycled.

your age has nothing to do with this, yes it is true if we are talking natural release but peptides and MK-677 creates a natural release so age doesn't come into it......disappointment with such products as MK677 is down to the users expectations most of the time.......I got very little from a growth point of view from MK677 but for sleep enhancement (10mg per day) it is very good.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Im giving it another go soon with a different source ( research liquids) before i give up on it entirely . probably add in melatonin to inhibit somatostatin and further enhance sleep . if it's still not doing much for me ill just switch to camomile tea lol. Can buy a ton of that for forty odd quid


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Im giving it another go soon with a different source ( research liquids) before i give up on it entirely . probably add in melatonin to inhibit somatostatin and further enhance sleep . if it's still not doing much for me ill just switch to camomile tea lol. Can buy a ton of that for forty odd quid


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

muscle Rage MK47 (MK677) is good, I use this for sleep enhancement


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Receptor chem is also treating me as I would expect. It is in liquid form though.


----------



## Sevn (Mar 13, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> muscle Rage MK47 (MK677) is good, I use this for sleep enhancement


 Aside from growth, what do you think of MK677 20-30mg dosage daily in a cutting cycle? Would it aid in fat loss like regular GH would do?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sevn said:


> Aside from growth, what do you think of MK677 20-30mg dosage daily in a cutting cycle? Would it aid in fat loss like regular GH would do?


 I dont know as I dont take it like that mate


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Sevn said:


> Aside from growth, what do you think of MK677 20-30mg dosage daily in a cutting cycle? Would it aid in fat loss like regular GH would do?


 It will almost certainly cause a bit of water retention and increase your hunger, so imo not great for a cut


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> muscle Rage MK47 (MK677) is good, I use this for sleep enhancement


 Was thinking of using muscle rage my self. But seems a little cheap though to be Mk677 or is it just me ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gymfreak2010 said:


> Was thinking of using muscle rage my self. But seems a little cheap though to be Mk677 or is it just me ?


 just you


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> just you


 Perfect


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

gymfreak2010 said:


> Was thinking of using muscle rage my self. But seems a little cheap though to be Mk677 or is it just me ?


 I just used them last night at 20mg hoping it would help my sleep it didn't and no hunger pains at all which is a surprise as I would get it quite bad with GHRP-2 at saturation dose.

I try it again tonight maybe it takes a while to get the benefits.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> muscle Rage MK47 (MK677) is good, I use this for sleep enhancement


 Have you used any of their other Sarms at all? Ive just done a 6 week run of Ostarine, and I see they have it, was wondering if it was any good?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

With regard to OP and focused nutrition I had zero results from their Ostarine.

Wether that's just me or the product I don't know, but I'm reluctant to buy focused nutrition again.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Goldigger said:


> With regard to OP and focused nutrition I had zero results from their Ostarine.
> 
> Wether that's just me or the product I don't know, but I'm reluctant to buy focused nutrition again.


 As stated I've used focused mk677 and lgd together and got zilch from the combo. Now on muscle rage 677 and research liquids lgd and enjoying much better results so I'd recommend either for those sources now


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Is there any kind of figure at which mk677 is suppose to equate to in terms of gh release in hgh dosing

Like peptides to hgh equivalent

For example I've heard 'sat dose of ghrp 2 and mod grf roughly equates to 1.1iu hgh'

I belive I read that from a quote from dats forum although I could very well be remembering things wrong lol


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Is there any kind of figure at which mk677 is suppose to equate to in terms of gh release in hgh dosing
> 
> Like peptides to hgh equivalent
> 
> ...


 I don't know about mk but you are right with that comparison for clinical grade peptides


----------

